# Buying a car in Malaga



## Ellie engwi's (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am moving to the Malaga city region at the beginning of February '12 and will need a car. Could someone advise a good place to start looking. Our Spanish is almost non existent also ( to that end we may also be looking for some language schools, or is it best to pick it up as we go?). Thank you in advance for any help given.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

When you get here just pick up any of the English Free Press that abound in the Malaga region. There are always dozens of Dealers advertising their amazing offers...one careful lady owner type . You will be spoilt for choice. Avoid buying privately initially...it can be a bit of a minefield from the legal paperwork point of view. Avoid anyone called Arthur Daley!


----------



## Ellie engwi's (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Country Boy. Great info. We guess that it will be easier to find things and move around out of season.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

If you want to whet your appetite and get some idea of prices:

SUR in English

BILL BRADY used cars for sale Costa del Sol::

or type Malaga in the box where it says 'ciudad' and some details of what you are looking for here: AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My recommendation would be to use a *reputable* dealer who will deal with the paperwork for you. DO NOT assume that if the person speaks/is English he will not cheat you. Arthur Daley is alive and well on the CdeS and got a nice little earner, diddling expats who think they can trust him more than they can the Spanish!


----------



## Ellie engwi's (Dec 31, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> My recommendation would be to use a reputable dealer who will deal with the paperwork for you. DO NOT assume that if the person speaks/is English he will not cheat you. Arthur Daley is alive and well on the CdeS and got a nice little earner, diddling expats who think they can trust him more than they can the Spanish!


Thanks for that. Are there organisations that reputable dealers belong to or is it better to ask on the site for recommendations? At present we live in New Zealand and have managed to buy most of our cars from a local auction house. We have been really lucky and not got burnt!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This is the reply I have posted on another thread that applies equally here. 

As always it is a case of _caveat emptor_. The Spaniard who is living here with and established office including a _fijo_ phone and a wife and family is less likely to cheat you than an English speaking person (of any nationality) living on his own in a rented flat who only ever meets you in a café and who has only got a mobile phone. This applies whether you are buying/renting property, buying a car or arranging for work to be done. Beware, especially, if the said person wants money in advance. If he wants money for materials, ask him what he needs, then YOU get the materials delivered to your place and keep them secure on your premises until the work has been done.

With regard to the specific question re buying a car - A reputable and established dealer's premises will not only include a proper office and fixed telecommunications, it will probably also include car servicing facilities, etc. Many dealers advertise by having their names on number plates, spare wheel covers, etc. Look around, if you see the same name continually cropping up, then that dealer is likely to have been around for some time, look also at the vehicles - do they look like something that you might have bought and been happy with or something that you wouldn't have touched with a barge pole, then draw your own conclusions.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I always remember when we first came down, a "Tradesman" who advertised fixing satellite dishes and providing Sky; *Nineteen* *years** on the coast* was his boast. He'd been a jobbing "plumber" for eighteen of those


----------



## Ellie engwi's (Dec 31, 2011)

country boy said:


> I always remember when we first came down, a "Tradesman" who advertised fixing satellite dishes and providing Sky; *Nineteen* *years** on the coast* was his boast. He'd been a jobbing "plumber" for eighteen of those


Around that time in the Uk we had a plumbing business, hubby is a plumber, and we were gradually put out of business by people who said they were plumbers and would fit a washing machine for a packet of ciggies!


----------

